

Fixing high bounce / low conversion web pages - ankeshk
http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/2009/08/tips-for-improving-high-bounce-low-conversion-web-pages.html

======
mahmud
Avinash Kaushik is _the_ authority on website analytics and optimization.
HNers are urged to devour the man's writings wherever they can get them. His
book is a classic, and he is donating all the sales proceeds to charity :-)

------
Ardit20
I suppose, the question is, why do people which are not interested in what
your site has to offer land on it in the first place?

------
stanleydrew
This seems pretty obvious as an extension of "make something people want."
Most people don't want to be at a site that doesn't meet their expectations.

